# Audiobook Creation Exchange.



## morfiction (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty limited by the fact that the book needs to be an approved Kindle edition prior to submitting to ACX, but otherwise this seems a great idea. I had three kindle versions that were in the editing phase (broke up a large book into a trilogy) and am waiting on the revised "finished" version of the larger book to pass kindle standards. 

Well, anyway, how do you feel about having your book read outloud or reading someone else's outloud? Would you cringe every time they mispronounce a character name? Hehe.


----------



## morfiction (Mar 17, 2013)

How It Works

Sounds like a good procedure. Sorry if I didn't post this earlier. I just negotiated with a narrator to do three books for me. He doesn't mind doing royalties.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 21, 2013)

ACX is indeed a viable approach for audio. My next work is self-published, and although I hope Recorded Books (who publishes the audio versions of my traditionally released books) will do the audio version for Hollow World...if they don't then I'll go the ACX route.


----------

